# Landing Page When Logging in to TUG2.net



## dioxide45 (Jun 27, 2020)

Is there a way to update the redirect when you login to TUG? I notice if I go to the Resort Reviews section and then search a resort, I then have to login. After login it redirects me to the Dashboard. Then I have to search for the resort again. I know that it is easy to get around this, but is it possible to instead have it redirect me to the page I just came from when I click on the login link?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 27, 2020)

can ask!


----------

